# in my best Homer Simpson....



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

..... Mmmmmmmmm Urinal........ :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Man!....throw that away, I can smell it from here!


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah, I don't think Sizzle is gonna help that one:thumbsup:........


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

slickrick said:


> Man!....throw that away, I can smell it from here!


Shoot!!!! it's still in the back of the truck. That can't wait 'til morning. Be right back.....:thumbup:


----------



## Ishmael (Dec 9, 2009)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice!

Best Homer quote (entering some woman's house for the first time; awkward silence as they sit in her living room, so Homer breaks the silence):

*"So...I notice your home smells like feces."*


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

Got to love piss cake


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Did you charge a hazardous waste disposal fee? :laughing:


----------

